# [résolu][Yenc] Ajout d'un overlay

## zerros

Bonjour,

Voilà quelques temps que je suis sur gentoo, et je n'ai jamais eu besoin d'utiliser des overlays jusqu'à aujourd'hui.

Je voudrai installer yenc qui est un module pour python apparemment, mais il parait qu'il faut passer par un overlay (en gros, si j'ai bine compris ce qu'est un overlay, il faut que j'ajoute u repository).

Pour ça, j'ai installé layman. Mais comment ajouter l'overlay qu'il me faut, et surtout, comment trouver la bonne adresse de l'overlay à ajouter ?

J'espère que vous pourrez m'aider.

----------

## barul

Le manuel de layman est très très clair et très bien rédigé.

----------

## zerros

oui, ça j'ai bien vu lol. J'ai en fait compris comment ajouter ui overlay soit par ligne de commande, soit avec le fichier de conf de layman.

Mais comment trouver les bonnes adresses à ajouter, par exemple pour pouvoir installer yenc ?

Une recherche google me donne plein de site avec le package lui même, mais je ne vois pas comment récupérer l'adresse du repository et son xml.

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Je trouve que çà ne vaut pas le coup d'ajouter un overlay complet si c'est juste pour utiliser un seul ebuild de cet overlay (surtout ici dans le cas de yenc).

Dans ce cas précis je te conseille de directement copier l'ebuild dans un overlay perso. Regarde ici : clic. C'est l'overlay d'un développeur.

L'ebuild est actuellement masqué : il n'y a aucun keyword. Donc si tu le copies, tu changes :

```

KEYWORDS=""

```

en

```

KEYWORDS="~ton_arch"

```

----------

## zerros

oui, mais je voulais vraiment pouvoir apprendre les systèmes d'overays car aujourd'hui c'est 1 seul package, mais je pourrai bien utiliser d'autres overlays

comme par exemple pour mon arduino  :Wink: 

C'est ok, j'ai réussi à faire ce que je voulais avec les overlays.

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

